# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met mutualiteiten in België >  Ervaringen met mutualiteiten van Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met mutualiteiten van Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering.


Bezoek de website van Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering.*

----------


## oswald

> Hier vind je ervaringen met mutualiteiten van Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering.
> 
> 
> Bezoek de website van Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hulpkas voor Ziekte- en Invaliditeitsverzekering.*


Al vele jaren lid bij HZIV , ben heel tevreden . oswald

----------


## christel1

Mijn zoon is ook bij het HZIV, een aanrader, het is gratis (geen maandelijkse bijdrage betalen) en ze zijn heel snel met hun uitbetaling.

----------

